# Style 71 wheels on M3



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Anyone think Style 71 wheels would look good on an M3. Anyone have any pics of an M3 with Style 71


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Do they come in an offset for the rear of a M3?


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Do they come in an offset for the rear of a M3?


Don't think so.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

WILLIA///M said:


> Don't think so.


That would mean 20mm spacers. Nay...


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

damills said:


> Anyone think Style 71 wheels would look good on an M3. Anyone have any pics of an M3 with Style 71


I like the 71's, they just dont seem M3 like though. damills did you go with a coupe or convertible ?

And congrats BTW !!! :thumbup:


----------



## bmw330zhpfan (May 1, 2004)

*Type 71's on 2004 330Ci (ZHP)*

Here's a look at what they may look like. 
I replaced the Type 135's typical of the ZHP option.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

No. Too Wimpy for M3.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I love the stock forged 19's


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

wingspan said:


> No. Too Wimpy for M3.


:stupid:


----------

